# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Shaker Loops*

*Shaker Loops by John Adams: I. Shaking and Trembling, II. Hymning Slews, III. Loops and Verses, and IV. A Final Shaking. Live performance of the Ruth Asawa San Francisco School Of The Arts Chamber Orchestra directed by Matthew Cmiel.*

Really facinating!
Very good performance


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Reich: Piano Phase*

*Tinnitus Piano Duo*

Facinating in a way. Monotiny can also be a good listening ezperiance, putting you in a certain mood or state.

youtube comments

*This is just SO awesome
Do NOT skip in this vid!!﻿

Thx, Mr Huisman for the upload. Great work!﻿

how could you NOT luv Steve Reich﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*CARMEN - GEORGES BIZET - 2010 ( VIENNA )*

*Cast
Carmen: Nadia Krasteva
Don José: Massimo Giordano
Micaela: Anna Netrebko
Escamillo: Ildebrando d'Arcangelo
Frasquita: Anita Hartig
Mercedes: Zoryana Kushpler
Zúñiga: Alexandru Moisiuc
Morales: Adrian Eröd
Remendado: Herwig Pecoraro
Dancaire: Tae Joong Yang

Conductor: Andris Nelsons
Chor und Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper*

Youtube comments

*The quality of the performance makes up for the uber 240p video quality

Eine der besten Darstellungen dieser schönen Oper. Ich liebe die Qualität der Leistung. Die Wiener Philharmoniker ein Beauty. Die Wiener Staatsoper ist die beste Firma der Welt betreibt. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Grüße aus Mexiko!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert - Symphony No 9 in C major, D 944 - Muti*

Franz Schubert
Symphony No 9 in C major, D 944, 'The Great'

1 Andante - Allegro ma non troppo
2 Andante con moto
3 Scherzo. Allegro vivace - Trio
4 Finale. Allegro vivace

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor

First time I hear this symphony I think (I have a very short musical memory) and I really like it. Many delightfully short passages, and very varied.
Super performance, and sound and picture is good


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Riccardo Muti "Overture" La Forza del Destino*

*Overture to La Forza del Destino
by Giuseppe Verdi
Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor
Frankfurt, Alte Oper 1987*

Lovely!!!

youtube comments

*Superbo Maestro Muti!﻿*


----------

